# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Bienvenue  Christophe, responsable officiel des rubriques Systme

## Community Management

Chers membres du club,

C'est avec un grand plaisir que je vous annonce que Christophe (pseudonyme chrtophe) est dsormais le responsable officiel de la rubrique Systme et ses sous-rubriques (Linux, Windows, Virtualisation, Scurit, etc.) . 

Christophe est un membre actif de la rdaction, depuis quelques annes dj, qui a apport des contributions de qualit au club. Il a dmontr sa motivation et sa disponibilit  animer la rubrique Systme, tant dans l'assistance aux membres sur les forums, que dans la rdaction de cours et tutoriels pour l'dification de la communaut.

Aprs plusieurs mois  l'essai, il est maintenant le nouveau responsable officiel des rubriques Systme et drivs. Nous comptons sur vous pour apporter votre soutien  Christophe dans sa nouvelle mission, qui sera d'impulser davantage de dynamisme  cette rubrique. Alors n'hsitez pas  le  contacter par message priv, si vous souhaitez collaborer avec lui et apporter vos contributions aux rubriques Systme.

Mais avant, joignez-vous  moi pour souhaiter la bienvenue  Christophe, le nouveau responsable des rubriques Systme.  ::lahola::

----------


## Malick

Excellente nouvelle : une promotion bien mrite. :;): 

Bienvenue Christophe 

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## Laethy

Bonne arrive Christophe.

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## f-leb

Excellent  ::ccool::  Bienvenue !

----------


## vermine

Flicitations !  ::chin::

----------

